# Vegan Pasta Salad



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 4, 2014)

The other day I was tinkering around in the kitchen, since my husband could not cook due to a work injury.

I gathered all we had in the house and I started cooking and an amazing recipe turned out.

So I let the onion and garlic sweat in a pan, then I added the carrots and celery in rounds and cooked them. Next I added chopped asparagus...

Lastly, when the pasta was cooked I mixed all ingredients and it turned out fabulous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

Was there a dressing for this pasta salad?


----------



## deb-scatenahubbard (Jul 4, 2014)

*Pasta salad dressing*

The dressing for this pasta salad was very simple, Italian style, if eaten luke warm I just add one or two TB olive oil, virgin. 

If it is to be eaten cold, a day or two after I mix 1 TB olive oil, virgin, with 1 TB balsamic vinegar and 1 tb maple syrup. It tastes amazing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## creative (Jul 5, 2014)

That combination of onions, celery and carrots always goes well with tomato.  I might have added some halved small cherry tomatoes.


----------

